# My new baby rats!



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

I just got three 6 weeks old girls a few days ago. They will be introduced to my single 27 months old female Graine who just lost her friend Mistigri. I will introduce them in two weeks as they are just too small right now. All three are absolute sweet hearts, and I'm so much in love already. As all my other rats I got from that same breeder, they give kisses and raticure within minutes, very trusting sweet rats. I even got kisses on my lips from all three of them, lol, I just love those kisses, it tickles. I haven't found them names yet as I'm waiting to see a bit more of their personality first. I got very lucky as just a few days earlier, no rats were available and then someone canceled and the breeder chose not to keep a rat so I could have two and then on Sunday someone else canceled and I got to get all three of them!!! Here are a few pictures I took when I first put them in their temporary cage.


----------



## Rattielover965 (Apr 26, 2016)

So cute


----------



## rottengirl (Mar 16, 2016)

wahhhhhhhhh so adorable omg!

the white one especially is so interested in you - is that a good sign of temperament?


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

Thanks the white is the most adventurous, she will just jump right into my hands when climbing outside the cage; so tough to get decent pics of baby rats, lol. I think they all have excellent temperament as they are all very curious and friendly, those were just the best pics lol and the white I guess love best to get her pic taken, maybe, lol. The white baby might be a rodentist in the making as she used her tiny paws to try to open my month last night, not sure how I feel about that lol.


----------



## Lucozade126 (Jul 31, 2016)

Awwww so cute! The little biscuit coloured one looks like Daphne our lovely girl 

Sorry for the bad photo, they never sit still!


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

Oh I should say what they are! One is a RED (red eye dilute/ dark ruby eyes) fawn dumbo & standard coat, the other two are velveteen, one is a black bareback velveteen and the other is a BeW (black eyes white) velveteen. The fawn is from a different litter but has the same dad so she is a half sister to the velveteen babies, they were born just days apart


----------



## bclaytonsc (Jul 11, 2016)

OH MY GOSH!! <3

They are so incredibly adorable! I just want to squeeze them!!


----------



## Bumble-Bee (Apr 21, 2016)

They are absolutely adorable!


----------



## Ratloved (Oct 4, 2015)

I have always wanted a BEW, I am jealous!!😜 They are all so so cute!!


----------



## Grotesque (Mar 19, 2014)

I'm so happy for you! Such wonderful little additions.


----------



## moonkissed (Dec 26, 2011)

aww they are adorable!


----------



## Estrid (Jun 15, 2016)

Way too cute!


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

Thank you! I have had them for a week now, and I'm so happy with them. Hopefully they will be big enough in a week to be introduced to my single female Graine I forgot to weigh them when I got them but did it two days ago and they are all around 130 grams. Graine is 430 grams


----------



## eva71 (Aug 17, 2016)

They are gorgeous.


----------

